# Solved: Stop automatic sync with windows media player.



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

I use iTunes for pretty much everything but I do occasionally watch videos with Windows Media Player when if they are not in the right format for QuickTime and iTunes and such.

But Windows Media Player automatically synced all my songs and videos and everything it could find so all my itunes songs and vids are in WMP.

I do not like this at all!! How do i totally prevent WMP from syncing everything on my computer and just leave it empty unless I drag certain items into it?

thanks!


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

in WMP...tools/options/filetypes un tick the ones you do not want wmp to use..

also right click one of your files click "Open with" if you browse to find the software player you desire check the box always open with this program.


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

My WMP doesn't have a tools option.
Where is that located?


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

if you are using wmp in skin mode a button on the skin will have a "full mode" button to return the interface to a normal window with tool bar etc...


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok.. I'm not sure if I am just plain missing it or not, but I cannot find this button that puts my player in Full Mode.

Please clarify even more.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

try these keyboard shortcuts ctrl+1 for full mode 
ctrl+2 for skin mode.


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

that worked!
problem solved.
thanks


----------

